# AMAZING! Violinist breaks his string on concert with an orchestra - VIDEO!



## ondrejsembera (Apr 24, 2008)

He plays last movement of Lalo symphonie Espagnole and he breaks the E-string:


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well all credit to him.

He just borrows another violin and carries on.

Mot the sort of thing you want to happen.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank goodness for the Concertmaster and quick thinking his/her and the artists part. The soloist being able to merge right back in like nothing happened is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Of course, from my perspective every E-string broken is a good thing!


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Notice the girl who was sitting behind him, she started laughing.

I thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Nice pit stop, He didnt get phazed or freaked.


----------

